# OK guess the weight?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ruger 77V 220 swift Non bull barrel minus the sun shade.









I had not properly taken care of it after the last coyote hunt. So this late morning I was taking it to the safe and walked by the scales and thought why not weight it?

I was rather surprized at the weight with out the bull barrel myself. no wonder I like having shooting sticks instead of a bi pod for added weight.

Scope is a Simmons 6x24" 


 Al


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

7 lbs


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

9lb 2oz? Skinny little bore, nice scope and real sling...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

9 pounds even


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well the weight did suprize me. Can't imagaine it with a bull barrel.

Came to 11 pounds 2 onces on my postal scale I use to weigh the bees wax blocks I sell.

 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That is heavier than my M1 Garands.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is surprising that is almost what my 308 , bull barrel , 24 inch barrel and muzzle break with 4-12x40 vortex , in a laminate stock with a bipod weights


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow. I understand the strap even more.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Wow. I understand the strap even more.


It's not a strap, it's a sling  A M1907 sling to be exact. It is an invaluable device for not only carrying a heavy firearm, but also for steading the firearm while aiming and shooting (if used properly).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a sling on my Savage 110. I have always had a sling on my 110, just as I use a magazine rather than a clip.
I cannot blame that on speelchick.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But I only use it to carry the rifle, I remove the sling once set and use my cross sticks.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's not a strap, it's a sling  A M1907 sling to be exact. It is an invaluable device for not only carrying a heavy firearm, but also for steading the firearm while aiming and shooting (if used properly).


loop sling seated , hasty sling standing 
my M1 is post Korean war restock 1955 I am correct with the GI cotton Web sling

almost all my rifles have a cotton od green GI web sling although I do own a 1917 on my US44 where it is correct

the cottons are 15 dollars and infinitely adjustable and I don't feel bad making marks on them with a sharpie 

a very valuable tool to shooting


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have two WW2 M1s, a Springfield and a Winchester, both with the M1907 leather sling. My other two M1s are Korea War, an H&R and a International Harvester. These two have the OD cotton web sling. Both types of slings can be used for steadying the rifle for better accuracy.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> But I only use it to carry the rifle, I remove the sling once set and use my cross sticks.
> 
> Al


Same here.

I've gone to all quick adjust slings and rarely "sling up". It's impractical for 3Gun matches and half the time here in KS I'm using a tripod for hunting due to the grass height. I still practice it, for position shooting, but haven't done it "for real".


----------

